#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Μεταπτυχιακό στο ΕΑΠ

## ΣτέφανοςΒ

Θέλω να ενημερώσω όλους τους φίλους, ότι σε λίγο ξεκινάει η υποβολή δηλώσεων για μεταπτυχιακό στο Ε.Α.Π, έχει πολλά ενδιαφέροντα πεδία για μηχανικούς, μπείτε στο site να ενημερωθείτε - (εγώ είμαι στο 2ο έτος των αντισεισμικών κατασκευών και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.)

----------


## Xάρης

Θες να μας πεις λίγα λόγια;

1. Πόσα έτη είναι;
2. Πόσο χρόνο πρέπει να αφιερώνουμε την ημέρα-εβδομάδα;
3. Εργασίες μαθημάτων: συχνότητα, μέγεθος, δυσκολία;
4. Εξετάσεις: κάθε πότε, πού;
5. Ποιο το κόστος;

----------


## ΣτέφανοςΒ

ευχαρίστως, 
1. το ελάχιστο 3 (2έτη +1 διπλωματική)
2.αν πάρεις όλα τις ενότητες (για να επιτύχεις το min 3 έτη) λόγω των ασκήσεων εγώ αφιερώνω περίπου 40-50 ώρες το μήνα και σε περίοδο εξετάσεων, όσο μπορείς.
3. περίπου 2 θέματα ανα 1.5-2 μήνες, δυσκολία από μέτρια δύσκολο εως δύσκολο και μέγεθος περίπου 10-15 σελίδες το κάθε ένα(στον H/Y)
4.Εξετάσεις μόνο το καλοκαίρι και αν κοπείς, επαναληπτική μετά περίπου 1 μήνα
5. Τώρα είναι 850ε ανάθεματική ενότητα, δηλ. αν πας για min έτη 1700ε*2έτη +850ε η διπλωματική.

Θέλω να τονίσω τα εξής βασικά:
1. τα ανωτέρω περί δυσκολίας κ.τ.λ αφορούν τις προσωπικές μου εκτιμήσεις για άλλους ισως είναι πιό ευκολα κ.τ.λ
2 τα ανωτέρω αφορούν την ΣΜΑ (σεισμική μηχανική & αντισεισμικές κατασκευές) τα άλλα μεταπτυχιακά για μηχανικούς είναι κατα γενική ομολογία αρκετά ευκολότερα.

Γενικά οι καθηγητές είναι πολύ συνεργάσιμοι και οι περισσότεροι από το πολυτεχνείο της Πάτρας π.χ ΦΑΡΔΗΣ, ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑΦΥΛΛΟΥ,ΔΡΙΤΣΟΣ κ.τ.λ
οι οποίοι δεν είναι <<φαντάσματα>> αλλά παραδίδουν κανονικά, όπως πρίν 15 περίπου ημέρες που ειχαμε συνάντηση και μάθημα στο ΠΑΝ.ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑΣ με το Δρίτσο (βλέπε ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ)
Τα μαθήματα είναι ένα 4ώρο / ενότητα/ 1,5 μήνα περίπου και γίνονται ΑΘΗΝΑ - ΠΑΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ - Σάββατο ή Κυριακή

Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται προτείνω αρχικά να μπει πρώτα στο site, το οποίο έχει αναλυτικότατες πληροφορίες για τα πάντα.
Αν κάποιος κληρωθεί στη ΣΜΑ θέλει πολύ σκέψη για να πάρει και τις 2 ενότητες του 1ου έτους (περίπου 5 ισοδύναμα μαθήματα) - το ποσοστό που τα καταφέρνει και στις 2 είναι πολύ μικρό, όχι τόσο λόγω ικανοτήτων, αλλά μη διαθέσιμου χρόνου για τις ασκήσεις και των 2 ενοτήτων.

----------


## sundance

Συμμετέχω στο ΜΠΣ 'Διαχείριση Τεχνικών Έργων'.

Παρατηρήσεις : (οι γενικοί κανόνες είναι όμοιοι με την παραπάνω δημοσίευση)

1.απαιτητικό πρόγραμμα σπουδών.Χρειάζεται συστηματικό διάβασμα για την εκπόνηση των εργασιών,περαιτέρω βιβλιογραφία και πλούσια έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο.Οι εργασίες απαιτούν κατανόηση-εμβάθυνση της ύλης.6 εργασίες για κάθε θεματική ενότητα με έκταση περίπου 15-25 σελίδες.
2.Το πρόγραμμα σπουδών είναι πιο κοντά στον πολιτκό μηχανικό.Οι υπόλοιπες ειδικότητες θα συναντλησουν περαιτέρω δυσκολίες.
3.Οι εξετάσεις είναι σχετικά δύσκολες διότι απαιτούν πάρα πολύ χρόνο.Μέσα στις 3:30 ώρες παλεύεις να πιάσεις τη βάση ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω.βιβλία ανοικτά.
4.Οι γνώσεις που παρέχονται είναι αρκετές και πρακτικές.Καλύπτει ευρύ φάσμα γνώσεων από οργάνωση εργοταξίου ως και αξιολόγηση επενδύσεων.
5.Φυσικά υπάρχουν λάθη στη δομή του προγράμματος και χώρος για περαιτέρω βελτίωση.

Συνολικά είναι ένα αρκετά καλό μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα με ιδιαίτερη απαίτηση χρόνου.

----------


## sundance

Το συνολικό ποσό στην καλύτερη περίπτωση (δηλαδή αν δεν μείνεις σε κάποια θεματική ενότητα) είναι 5x850¤ = 4250¤.

Η κάθε θεματική ενότητα περιλαμβάνει 20 ώρες σύναντηση με τον καθηγητή και τους υπόλοιπους φοιτητές,βιβλία και αδιάλειπτη επικοινωνία με τον καθηγητή (διαδικτυακώς ή τηλεφωνικώς).

----------


## nicolas

Ακριβό δε είναι???! Και εγώ νόμιζα ότι το ανοιχτό πανεπιστήμιο είναι δωρεάν.

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό είναι θέμα.
Γιατί ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ πανεπιστήμιο δεν είναι δωρεάν;
Δεν παραβιάζεται το Σύνταγμα;
Ένα ακόμα θέμα στο οποίο "κοιμόμαστε" και δεν αντιδρούμε.

----------


## sundance

Δεν το έχω ψάξει περαιτέρω.

Καλό ερώτημα πάντως.

----------


## cv01302

Ήταν να δηλώσω και εγώ τα αντισεισμικά (μιας και ο περιβαλλοντικός σχεδιασμός πόλεων και κτιρίων θέλει ως προϋπόθεση 5 έτη από την απόκτηση του πτυχίου..), ρώτησα όμως για δίδακτρα και έπεσα από τα σύννεφα, μιας και εγώ νόμιζα πως η λέξη "ανοιχτό" σήμαινε δωρεάν (άντε έστω κάποια λειτουργικά έξοδα / έξοδα συγγραμάτων). Τα ελάχιστα ¤4.250 σε 2,5 χρόνια είναι δυστυχώς αποτρεπτικά για ένα φρέσκο μηχανικό..

----------


## sundance

Με κάποιες προϋποθέσεις και καλές επιδόσεις (αρχικά βαθμό διπλώματος-πτυχίου και στη συνέχεια βαθμό θεματικών ενοτήτων), μπορείς να πάρεις υποτροφία.

----------


## sundance

Ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι λόγοι?

----------


## leo

> Τα ελάχιστα 4.250Ε σε 2,5 χρόνια είναι δυστυχώς αποτρεπτικά για ένα φρέσκο μηχανικό..



Πολύ Βασικό αυτό βρε παιδιά.... 

Τι Ανοιχτό Πανεπιστήμιο αν είναι να το πληρώνεις τόσο ακριβά…

Έστω τα βασικά έξοδα, θα ήταν πιο λογικό …

----------


## Xάρης

Εφόσον είναι δημόσιο πανεπιστήμιο θα έπρεπε να είναι δωρεάν.

----------


## cv01302

Είχε γίνει πρόσφατα μία προσφυγή σε δικαστήριο για το θέμα των διδάκτρων. Αναμένεται το επίσημο πόρισμα. Πληροφορίες εδώ
Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες στo forum του ΕΑΠ.

----------

iovo, Xάρης

----------


## cv01302

Βγήκαν τα αποτελέσματα για τις θέσεις στο ΕΑΠ (ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2010), έλεγχος εδώ

----------

iovo, Xάρης

----------


## TRaiNZZZ

> Συμμετέχω στο ΜΠΣ 'Διαχείριση Τεχνικών Έργων'.
> 
> Παρατηρήσεις : (οι γενικοί κανόνες είναι όμοιοι με την παραπάνω δημοσίευση)
> 
> 1.απαιτητικό πρόγραμμα σπουδών.Χρειάζεται συστηματικό διάβασμα για την εκπόνηση των εργασιών,περαιτέρω βιβλιογραφία και πλούσια έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο.Οι εργασίες απαιτούν κατανόηση-εμβάθυνση της ύλης.6 εργασίες για κάθε θεματική ενότητα με έκταση περίπου 15-25 σελίδες.
> 2.Το πρόγραμμα σπουδών είναι πιο κοντά στον πολιτκό μηχανικό.Οι υπόλοιπες ειδικότητες θα συναντλησουν περαιτέρω δυσκολίες.
> 3.Οι εξετάσεις είναι σχετικά δύσκολες διότι απαιτούν πάρα πολύ χρόνο.Μέσα στις 3:30 ώρες παλεύεις να πιάσεις τη βάση ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω.βιβλία ανοικτά.
> 4.Οι γνώσεις που παρέχονται είναι αρκετές και πρακτικές.Καλύπτει ευρύ φάσμα γνώσεων από οργάνωση εργοταξίου ως και αξιολόγηση επενδύσεων.
> 5.Φυσικά υπάρχουν λάθη στη δομή του προγράμματος και χώρος για περαιτέρω βελτίωση.
> ...


Σκεφτόμουν πέρυσι να το ακολουθήσω, αλλά με αυτα που διάβασα θα πάω μάλλον σε κάτι πιο "καλλιτεχνικό".

----------


## giannhs

βρίσκομαι στην 4η Θ.Ε. στο μεταπτυχιακό Περιβαλλοντικός σχεδιασμός και από την εμπειρία μου έχω να πω τα εξής
Εάν δεν υπήρχαν τα διδακτρα το μεταπτυχιακό θα είχε γίνει λάστιχο..πληρώνεις άρα απαιτείς από τους καθηγητές..κι αυτή με μεγάλη τους χαρά ανταποκρίνονται..ασε που στο τέλος υπάρχει και αξιολόγηση τους από τους φοιτητές.
Κάθε θεματική ενότητα έχει μέγάλη ύλη για αυτό και εγώ παίρνω 1 κάθε χρόνο για να μπορέσω να ανταποκριθώ..Σε κάθε ενότητα υπάρχουν 6 εργασίες 1 κάθε μήνα από τον Νοέμβριο..εργασιές των 15-20 σελίδων περίπου..η εξεταστική αρκετά δύσκολη, πολλά θέματα με κλιμακωτό βαθμό δυσκολίας..αλλά για να πίασεις το πέντε γράφεις 3,5 ώρες ακατάπαυστα..ουτε να σκεφτείς να δεις τι γράφει ο διπλανός σου δεν έχεις χρόνο!!!

----------


## sundance

Έχει παραδώσει κανείς διπλωματική?

Τον Μάιο μπορείς να παρουσιάσεις ή σε πάνε πιο πίσω με διορθώσεις για Σεπτέμβρη?

----------


## tserpe

Εχει παρακολουθησει καποιος αλλος μεταπτυχιακο στο ΕΑΠ?

----------


## civ

Τελειωσα φετος  τις 2 πρωτες ενοτητες της ΣΜΑ. Ισχυουν οσα εχουν γραφει παραπανω. Απαιτειται ενα καλο επιπεδο, οι εργασιες ειναι αρκετα απαιτητικες και στις εξετασεις γραφεις ασταματητα για 3,5 ωρες αγωνιζόμενος να περασεις τη βαση. Οι καθηγητες ηταν πολυ συνεργασιμοι και ανταποκρινονταν πολυ καλα στα mail και τα τηλεφωνα. Η τιμη εχει γινει πλεον 700/θεματικη ενοτητα. Θα μπορουσε να ειναι και πιο οικονομικο κατα τη γνωμη μου. Αν εχεις καποια αλλη απορια, ευχαριστως να σε βοηθησω.

----------


## Allobar

Τελείωσα το Διαχ. Τεχν. Έργων (ΔΧΤ) πριν ένα χρόνο. Τα πράγματα είναι ακριβώς όπως τα λέει ο sundance. Όμως, μιας και το έχω ολοκληρώσει, να προσθέσω το εξής: Συνάντησα μεγάλες δυσκολίες στη Διπλωματική Εργασία. Υπήρχαν πολύ μεγάλες απαιτήσεις από τον καθηγητή, χωρίς την αντίστοιχη στήριξη. Η εκπόνηση της απαιτεί μεγάλη πειθαρχία, πολύ χρόνο για έρευνα βιβλιογραφίας κλπ, αλλά αν ασχοληθείς με όρεξη τότε αποτελεί σημαντική εμπειρία και αποκομίζεις σημαντικές γνώσεις. 
Σημειώνω πάντως ότι αν κάποιος είναι εργαζόμενος, τότε η περίοδος εκπόνησης της διπλωματικής είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολη...

Γενικά πάντως, το MSc ΔΧΤ, πέρα από τις γνώσεις, σου μεταδίδει έναν τρόπο σκέψης, ο οποίος είναι εξαιρετικά χρήσιμος για όποιον θέλει να αναπτύξει επιχείρηση ή να δουλέψει ως στέλεχος στον τεχνικό χώρο.

Τέλος, θεωρώ ότι το ΔΧΤ απευθύνεται κυρίως σε Μηχανικούς με εμπειρία τουλάχιστον πενταετίας. Η εμπειρία βοηθά τόσο στην καλύτερη κατανόηση όσο και στην καλύτερη στόχευση και απορρόφηση γνώσεων.

----------


## tserpe

Χρονικα θεωρειτε οτι μπορεις να παρεις 2 θεματικες ενοτητες μαζι ή ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο και καλυτερα να παρεις μια.
Επισης η διπλωματικη ειναι δυσκολη? Μπορεις να την παρεις μαζι με ενα μαθημα και να το κανει ταυτοχρονα ωστε να κερδισεις εξαμηνο?

----------


## civ

Κοιτα, εγω πηρα τις 2 πρωτες ενοτητες της ΣΜΑ ταυτοχρονα, αλλα πρακτικα δεν δουλευα. Εαν εργαζεσαι θεωρω αδυνατο να βγαλεις 2 ενοτητες. Η μια παλευεται αλλα εχει δουλεια. Πιστευω οτι παραλληλα με εργασια πας με 1 ενοτητα / ετος

----------


## tserpe

σε περιπτωση που εχει 2 ενοτητες και δεν περασεις τις εξετασεις σε μια απο τις δυο τι γινεται?

----------


## civ

την ξαναπαιρνεις με μειωμενο κοστος αν θυμαμαι καλα. Επιπλεον υπαρχουν και "αλυσιδες" δηλαδη για να παρεις την ταδε ενοτητα πρεπει να εχεις περασει τις ταδε κλπ. Ολα αυτα περιγραφονται αναλυτικα στο www.eap.gr

----------


## civilaras

> σε περιπτωση που εχει 2 ενοτητες και δεν περασεις τις εξετασεις σε μια απο τις δυο τι γινεται?


Όταν δηλώνεις μία θεματική ενότητα για πρώτη φορά τότε έχεις δικαίωμα να δώσεις εξετάσεις δύο φορές. Η κανονική εξέταση γίνεται τον Ιούνιο και η επαναληπτική εξέταση για όσους κόπηκαν γίνεται τον Ιούλιο.

Αν κοπείς και στην επαναληπτική τότε δηλώνεις αυτή τη θεματική ενότητα στο επόμενο έτος πληρώνοντας το 1/3 του κόστους της. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν έχεις την υποχρέωση να εκπονήσεις γραπτές εργασίες αλλά κρατάς τους βαθμούς των γραπτών εργασιών του έτους που τη δήλωσες την προηγούμενη φορά. Όμως μπορείς να συμμετάσχεις μόνο σε μία εξέταση της θεματικής ενότητας, είτε στην κανονική του ιούνη είτε στην επαναλητπική του ιούλη (διαλέγεις όποια από τις δύο θες).

Σε περίπτωση που κοπείς και για δεύτερη φορά, τότε τη δηλώνεις πάλι στο επόμενο έτος με πλήρεις εκπαιδευτικές και οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις (όπως και οι φοιτητές που τη δηλώνουν για πρώτη φορά).

----------

Xάρης

----------


## tserpe

Ειμαι πλεον και εγω στο ΕΑΠ και κανω μεταπτυχιακο στον "Περιβαλλοντικο Σχεδιασμο Πολεων και Κτιρίων".
Εχει απαιτησεις οσον αφορα τις εργασιες που πρεπει να παραδοσης σε συγκεκριμενο χρονο.

----------


## Xάρης

Καλή συνέχεια!

Μπορείς να δώσεις κάποια ποσοτικά στοιχεία για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να ακολουθήσουν ένα παρόμοιο πρόγραμμα;
Π.χ. πόσες ώρες πρέπει να αφιερώνεις καθημερινά, πόσες εργασίες το εξάμηνο, κ.λπ..

----------


## tserpe

Το χρονοδιαγραμμα του διαβασματος και των εξετασεων ή παραδοσεων εργασιων σου το δινουν απο την αρχη. ειναι ανα βδομαδα. Αρκετο θα ελεγα. Βεβαια δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να διαβαζειςετσι οπως λενε. Μπορει την υλη μιας εβδομαδας να την βγαλεις με μια καλη  μερα διαβασματος. Οι εργασιες ειναι απαιτητηκες και εχουν ψαξιμο αρκετο,βιβλιογραφια και διαβασμα. Ειναι 5 εργασιες καθε θεματικη ενοτητας και τις παραδιδεις σε συγκεκριμενη ημερομηνια.

----------


## Ubiquites

Έχω ακούσει απο έναν φίλο που επιλέχθηκε σε μεταπτυχιακό στο ΕΑΠ οτι είναι κατευχαριστημένος ειδικά με τα βιβλία που τους δίνουν. Καμία σχέση με το τι βιβλία που δίνονταν στο προπτυχιακό στο πολυτεχνείο. Φέτος έκανα αίτηση σε μεταπτυχιακό του ΕΑΠ αλλά δεν είχα την τύχη να επιλεγώ. Ελπίζω του χρόνου όμως να είμαι πιο τυχερός.

----------


## tserpe

Να κανεις. τα βιβλια ειναι πολυ καλα και σχετικα νεα.

----------

